
Patent suit filed in New Jersey targets Yahoo - Oatseller
http://www.nj.com/business/index.ssf/2015/11/patent_suit_filed_in_nj_targets_yahoo_report_says.html
======
Oatseller
I couldn't find better source that was free or didn't require an account.

Here's the "648" patent:
[http://www.google.com/patents/US8285648](http://www.google.com/patents/US8285648)

